
Firebase Cloud Messaging Service Takeover: Research that led to 30k$+ bounties - dapuz
https://abss.me/posts/fcm-takeover/
======
AndreBaltazar
Did someone just do this with Microsoft Teams?

I received a notification like 20 minutes ago, and there's plenty other people
saying they received as well:

[https://amp.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftTeams/comments/ihghrq/test...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftTeams/comments/ihghrq/test_notification_fcm/)

~~~
dapuz
Pretty sure, I got the Teams notification too, investigating it is what led me
to that post

